# 2016 Nissan Titan Gets New 5.6L Gas V8 with 401 LB-FT



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan has announced what the gasoline V8 engine option will be in the new Titan and Titan XD. *
> 
> A 5.6-liter V8 will be available making 390 horsepower and 401 lb-ft of torque, improvements of 73 hp and 16 lb-ft of torque. Nissan calls is the ‘Endurance’ V8.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Titan Gets New 5.6L Gas V8 with 401 LB-FT at AutoGuide.com.


----------

